# Autoglym Course



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys

Im lookin at taking a few courses to help me out before considering setting up on my own. I have a proper business plan made up already and now want to look into various courses. Im starting with an Autoglym course advertised on their website : www.autoglym.com/enGB/trainingvaleting.asp : I just want to hear from anyone who has taken this exact course before and tell me what they made of it!

Thanks Liam 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Not actually taken the AG course but I am really interested in it myself mate so will be viewing this thread with interest :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Chrissyronald said:


> Not actually taken the AG course but I am really interested in it myself mate so will be viewing this thread with interest :thumb:


Same here:thumb:


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

When you give them a ring to book the course, make sure you clarify that you are looking to do the course from a business point of view.
When I went for the course, everyone who was on it was a professional (or wanting to become one) and the course was geared towards that. I found it very good and it covered all aspects form the headlining in the interior, the exterior and what products to use - this is done theoretically in a classroom and also practically on cars. The valeting bays they have set up are amazing.
Just edited to add that the marketing and training team are still very helpful and just a phone call away.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That sounds great Liam and good luck to you.


----------



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

EVL said:


> When you give them a ring to book the course, make sure you clarify that you are looking to do the course from a business point of view.
> When I went for the course, everyone who was on it was a professional (or wanting to become one) and the course was geared towards that. I found it very good and it covered all aspects form the headlining in the interior, the exterior and what products to use - this is done theoretically in a classroom and also practically on cars. The valeting bays they have set up are amazing.
> Just edited to add that the marketing and training team are still very helpful and just a phone call away.


Thats great thanks for the heads up there, i would of just booked the standard course lol. I spoke to my AG rep today and he said its 100% worth doing and the valeting bays are supposed to be insane 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike vas (Mar 28, 2012)

I did it in November last year really enjoyed it. Worth going to it.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Can these be taken by non pros who just want more hands on advice from pros to better their DIY hobby at home cleaning?


----------



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Can these be taken by non pros who just want more hands on advice from pros to better their DIY hobby at home cleaning?


"Autoglym is happy to answer technical queries at all times. However, Autoglym regret that this course is not available to the public, only available to those working in the valeting and detailing industry."

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Give me a buzz and all courses are available for newbies and pros alike. Courses from £250.00 a day.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

LiamNorton said:


> "Autoglym is happy to answer technical queries at all times. However, Autoglym regret that this course is not available to the public, only available to those working in the valeting and detailing industry."
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, sorry to hijack a thread but where can job blogs off the street pay for a course to better their skills please?


----------



## LiamNorton (Jun 7, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Thanks, sorry to hijack a thread but where can job blogs off the street pay for a course to better their skills please?


Id ask about on here mate ive seen people advertising courses before! Also im sure AutoSmart do a course too, not sure if its open to anyone but details should be found on their web site 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

LiamNorton said:


> Id ask about on here mate ive seen people advertising courses before! Also im sure AutoSmart do a course too, not sure if its open to anyone but details should be found on their web site
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yes our course is open to anyone.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

LiamNorton said:


> Id ask about on here mate ive seen people advertising courses before! Also im sure AutoSmart do a course too, not sure if its open to anyone but details should be found on their web site
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I was advised that AG or AS course's are the ones to look at. But seeing as AG is out the question now (bit silly as that shrinks their target market by over 50%, bad business if you ask me)



Sue J said:


> Yes our course is open to anyone.


Where can I find some more info please Sue?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a link to the valeting course info on our website. DW members only pay £115 for the course, so there's quite a discount.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Valeting Training Complete Guide.html

If you want to book or want more information on availability then Vikki is your lady on 01543 481616

thanks


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Autobrite do some cracking courses 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3578243

Next one this weekend, Saturday


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

i did the Autosmart course well worth it :thumb:


----------

